# WAP Gmail access On my Nokia 6610



## dadhwalprince (Nov 20, 2004)

Does anybody know how to access gmail in my nokia 6610 handset..
i want to know WAP address of gmail


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 20, 2004)

hey, the poll and the topic does not seem to match!
ok, wap acess for gmail is not available, gmail is still in beta stage.


----------



## nixcraft (Nov 20, 2004)

No it does not support wap, but use POP access if your phone has inbuilt email client!


----------



## xenkatesh (Nov 20, 2004)

Pool and topic does not mismatch dude!!!


----------



## twisted_mind (Nov 23, 2004)

I believe u need Internet GPRS and not wap over gprs for Gmail..... i cant access Gmail on my N-Gage using Orange 99rs GPRS.


----------



## NikhilVerma (Nov 23, 2004)

Are you nuts or what???


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 24, 2004)

*hey?*



			
				twisted_mind said:
			
		

> I believe u need Internet GPRS and not wap over gprs for Gmail..... i cant access Gmail on my N-Gage using Orange 99rs GPRS.


wht  u mean? 
the gmail should have a wap support to access the site....


----------



## mail2and (Nov 26, 2004)

well if gmail supports POP.... then u can access gmail using TAGTAG... 

go to tagtag.com on ur thing

go to tagtag mai

select anonymous mail

there enter ur POP details and voila!l


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Nov 26, 2004)

xenkatesh said:
			
		

> *Pool* and topic does not mismatch dude!!!


.. those who know tamil know what he said..



			
				twisted_mind said:
			
		

> I believe u need Internet GPRS and not wap over gprs for Gmail..... i cant access Gmail on my N-Gage using Orange 99rs GPRS.



How dude?// Unbelievable.. Gmasil gave WAP support for u alone?


----------



## mail2and (Nov 27, 2004)

he said HE CANT access..... 


well  my previous post abt the tagtag thing works for me


----------



## go4inet (Nov 27, 2004)

This s dump ! There is no relevancy n topic title and poll title ?

First lets see GMail to launch Public , then abt WAP access !


----------



## club_pranay (Nov 29, 2004)

can i use EmailViewer (reqwireless) for gmail pop???


----------



## mail2and (Nov 29, 2004)

well i wud advise you use tagtag mail for accessing your gmail via wap. be sure u activate the pop mail settings in gmail

as regards to emailviewer, it is very slow and i believe it hangs quite a bit.. so i wud advise u use tagtag mail


----------

